# Knife recomendations



## eddy (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi all
I am keen to get some recommendations from Forum members on a quality general purpose chef’s knife, under about £50 pounds. At the moment I am really in a position to buy a single knife (rather than a set) so I am after a fairly general purpose knife. Seems like all the premium brands (Global, Henkels & Wustof) come a broad range of sizes (15 - 26 cm). Any suggestions on what a good starting point for a general knife? Also if buying online, suggestions on a reputable online merchant with decent prices.
Thanks 
Eddy


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Browse through the 'Cooking Equipment Reviews' here on ChefTalk, there are quite a few knife related discussion threads.

mjb.


----------



## escoffier2250 (Oct 21, 2008)

I bought a set of Mundials for a bash around set as I am an apprentice, I have given them a good run and must say that they held up very very well.
I know alot of people don't like them but I also have a set of Globals for home use and by far my mundials outshine them. I must say that the globals are weighted better but in terms of staying sharp the mundials have stayed as sharp as the day I got them while the Globals have been sharpened atleast 10 times in that 6 month period not to mention I have had 2 globals break on me, A 25cm chefs knife and a paring knife (Excessive force was not used on either)

But it's all up to what your comfortable with but I reckon they are worth a look!


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I like the Mundials also. I have a number of them that I have used daily since the early 1990's, and other than some handle wear, are in perfect shape.

With a quality 8 inch chef knife, and a three inch paring knife, you can do almost everything you need to do in a home kitchen.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Been riding Wustof's since culinary school. 25 years strong. Will never buy anything but Wustof.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

In your price range, probably the best European knife is the K-Sabatier _au carbone_ 10" (25,4 cm) chef's. That is, if you can live with a carbon knife. Not everyone can, don't over or underestimate yourself.

Also, the best stainless European knife in your price range is also a K-Sab -- I like the _authentique_, but you can cruise the website yourself.

There are several Japanese knives, all of which have far better blades than anything you can find in a European manufactured knife. I'd suggest looking at Tojiro DP (which I personally don't like because I find the handles uncomfortable and their F&F has been very spotty); Fujiwara, Kanetsugu M, MAC Superior, and Togiharu Moly.

You can find the Tojiros and Togiharus at Korin. If I'm not mistaken there's a Korin somewhere in Europe.

You can find the various Fujiwaras and Kanetsugus at JapaneseChefsKnife.Com Top Page (aka JCK). You may purchase from them with absolute confidence.

MACs are available from lots of sellers. The Superior is a very good professional knife. Very light and thin, if you like that sort of thing -- and who doesn't. The downside, such as it is, is that the knife is relatively flexible.

You can't afford any of the top line Germans. And, I'd suggest giving the downmarket lines a pass with the exception of the Sabatiers mentioned above and the Forschner Rosewood and Fibrox series -- although I'm not going to recommend their chef's knives at least not compared to the Sabatiers and Japanese knives mentioned here.

As you may or may not know, there are a lot of companies manufacturing knives under the Sabatier name. K-Sabatier is one of the few best and also the original. For whatever reason, right now their knives are underpriced.

FWIW, all of the Japanese knives mentione have better blades and will out perform, Global, Shun, and Croma (Porsche)-- despite their lower price.

I used a K-Sab _au carbone_ when I worked on the line more than thirty years ago, and still use it now. It is an incredibly good knife -- although it requires some extra loving. As I said, carbon is not for everyone.

BDL


----------



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

My three favorite knives are my 26 year-old Henckels: a 9" chef, a parer and a boning knife. 

I also love and use the Wusthofs.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

Ive been rocking my Sabatier 10" since I was an apprentice and it still holds a blade like nothing else I own, I also have a 5" utility and a pairing knife by them. The only other thing I personally would recomend is a Shun. They are absolutely a joy to use and last a long time.


----------

